# Solved: Media disconnected



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

I just bought a new router for our home wireless network. I have gotten four laptops and the desktop computer to work with it with no problems. I am, however, having trouble with a 5th laptop. It "sees" the network but when I connect I get "local only". 

I've tried contacting Belkin for advice but they are *very* slow in answering. They wanted me to do an ipconfig to check the ip address for the "Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection". When I did the ipconfig next to media state for the ethernet adapter it said "media disconnected". I sent that info back to Belkin and they have yet to reply. That was 3 days ago. So I'm coming here hoping someone can help me with this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does the laptop connect with a wired connection?

Let's see this from the ailing laptop.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

I'd like to see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is the wi-fi screen shot.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

And here is the cmd window:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DanMohrmann
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3A-8E-97-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1b3:4b03:817d:1a52%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 21, 2010 1:13:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 27, 2146 11:27:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352329530
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-86-66-CF-00-1E-68-41-32-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-71-68-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3032:b264:667c:8fb8%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 21, 2010 4:25:54 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 27, 2146 11:27:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268443240
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-86-66-CF-00-1E-68-41-32-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have a wired and wireless connection active. Does the computer work in that configuration?

If neither wired or wireless work, try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry, I should have told you that I connected the laptop to the router to do what you asked. It (obviousely) works that way.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

To further clarify, the wireless connection was local only. I just disconnected from it so there won't be any more confusion as to that. I'll keep the laptop connected directly to the router for the duration of your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this with ONLY the wireless connection active, disconnect the wired connection.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DanMohrmann
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3A-8E-97-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1b3:4b03:817d:1a52%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 22, 2010 8:00:57 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 28, 2146 3:17:40 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352329530
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-86-66-CF-00-1E-68-41-32-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-71-68-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.6

Pinging 192.168.2.6 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.6:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What non-Windows firewall or security suite do or did you have on the machine?

Assuming you have or had one it may be blocking wireless but allowing ethernet.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Avast anti-virus and Windows firewall. I'm not sure that that would be the problem though because this machine was able to access the old wireless router.


----------



## peter121 (Jun 23, 2008)

try to disable/enable the wireless adapter

try ipconfig /release, and type ipconfig /renew


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just noticed that the wireless adapter is the Atheros AR5007. It's been central to several mysterious problems recently. Download and install the latest driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

If still not working try with no encryption and with WPA-PSK, TKIP encryption.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

I've already done the driver update. If I change the encryption in anyway I get a message that the security settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Peter: disable/enable doesn't help. ipconfig /release gives the message "the requested operation requires elevation".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After you change the encryption on the router if you are getting that message and can't easily give the new info then delete the profile from the computer and scan for the network again and connect.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

I've already done that numerous times. It will find the network but I get a "local only" connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please do the repairs listed in post # 5.

Then, for an attempted wireless connection to the unencrypted network please show again the Xirrus output (post # 2) and results for the ipconfig /all and ping tests (post # 8).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See this post for some additional, possibly relevant, information.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

I did all of the repairs from post #5 as well as the suggestions from the post you linked to. I am now attatching the results from Xirrus and am including the info from the command window.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DanMohrmann
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3A-8E-97-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1b3:4b03:817d:1a52%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 23, 2010 3:05:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 29, 2146 9:39:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352329530
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-86-66-CF-00-1E-68-41-32-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-71-68-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2C6DBE-9DF8-4309-A3FE-2123A7715
645}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.6

Pinging 192.168.2.6 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.6: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.6:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.6: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's actually a little better--some "Request timed out"s mixed in with the "Destination host unreachable"s.

I'm really curious to know if it will work with no encryption and with WPA-PSK (the Xirrus indicates WPA2).


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> I'm really curious to know if it will work with no encryption and with WPA-PSK (the Xirrus indicates WPA2).


How do I do these settings? When I go into "manage networks" and click on the network proporties my security type/encryption type optpions are:

No authentication (open)/none or WEP
Shared/WEP
WPA2-Personal/TKIP or AES
WPA-Personal/TKIP or AES
WPA2-Enterprise/TKIP or AES with an added choice to make of "Choose network authentication method"
WPA-Enterprise/TKIP or AES with an added choice to make of "Choose network authentication method"
802.1X//WEP with an added choice to make of "Choose network authentication method"

I did the "no authentication with no encryption" and when look for networks to connect to after my network it says "The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network" and I can't even try to connect it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To change the router's encryption setting login to the router, navigate to the wireless section, and find the encryption (or security) mode. This should always be done with an ethernet connected computer.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

I follwed your instructions and on the page that shows security settings under Security mode it shows it set to "WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK)" The only other options are Disabled, 64bit WEP, or 128bit WEP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try disabled.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok, so it works that way. What does that mean for me? I don't want to have an unsecured network.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you change the encryption try this. I'd start with WPA-PSK, it's compatible with most hardware. WPA2-AES requires hardware that supports the encryption, so it's only good for newer hardware.

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

My rounter's wireless security mode settings can only be WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK), Disabled, 64bit WEP, or 128bit WEP. When the Security Mode is set to WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK), the only encrytion option is AES.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the WPA/WPA2 again, just in case it works after the successful unencrypted. If that doesn't work try WEP (64/128 doesn't really matter).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something's amiss with that router's brain. WPA-PSK should be an option.

Have you tried a factory reset to get it's mind right?


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Terry: WPA/WPA2 still did not work even after being successful unencrypted. I changed the router's settings to WEP and now I can get a connection from the laptop. I did, however, get a message when I was changing the settings on the router that said "It is recommended to use WPA/WPA2 when WPS is enabled." What does that mean?

John: I'm not sure why there would be something wrong with the router when it is brand new. I just set it up last week. Would a factory reset make a difference when it was set up straight out of the box and I had made no changes at that point?


----------



## booksco (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have vista as OS for the 5th laptop? if yes, try to go to network connectons> right click on wireless network connections> left click on status> left click on wireless properties> under connection tab, what do you have for network type?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

WPS is supposed to be an easier way to connect to a WPA(2) encrypted network provided both the router and adapter support it. I simply disable it to avoid any possible complications.

Some routers have one setting for selecting WPA or WPA2 or WPA/WPA2 and some use two settings. Your router may be like the Belkin N1 Vision, from which manual I am quoting below. If so, it is the second (Authentication) setting where you would select WPA instead of WPA and WPA2 mixed.



> After youve set up your N1 Vision, go to the Security page
> under Wireless and select WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK) from the
> Security Mode drop-down menu.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that it will make no difference with your adapter, and that you will have to use WEP or another adapter until somebody (Atheros? Microsoft? OEMs?) get that adapter fixed. But it's worth trying the WPA only, 'cause it may work.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

We have the Belkin Play N600. How secure is a WEP security setting? Would a new wireless card fix the problem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How secure is a WEP security setting?


It will keep most people out. But, those with the knowledge and tools can break it in minutes.



> Would a new wireless card fix the problem?


Almost for sure, but can't guarantee it. Have seen about half a dozen threads here in the last two weeks where the Atheros AR5007 and AR5007EG is getting an IP configuration from a WPA2 encrypted network but then cannot communicate. Don't know why and don't know if it can handle WPA-PSK.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

So how hard is it to replace the wireless card? I've replaced the hard drive and added memory to our desktop but I've never done anything to a laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On many laptops you remove a cover on the bottom, disconnect the antenna lead(s), and remove/insert the wireless card--far easier than a hard drive or memory. On others it's nearly impossible to find the card hidden under the keyboard or somewhere.

A bigger problem is that you cannot replace it with just any card--it has to be one that your BIOS will accept and that will work with your particular model. You can check with your laptop manufacturer, but you'll likely find that your guaranteed choices are limited to what you already have.

I'd get an external card--USB or ExpressCard (or PCMCIA depending on what kind of slot you have). That way you can still use the integrated when you travel (since you probably won't have to deal with WPA/WPA2) and the extra card can be used with other computers.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Excuse me while I scream. 

I bought an external adaptor for the laptop and it works great. But now I can't get online on the desktop computer. 

IE says it can't open the webpage and Firefox says something about being refused by the proxy server. 

I have unplugged the router and modem, waited, and then plugged them back in. I have run the router setup again. I have restarted the computer. I still cannot get on. And this is the computer that is wired to the modem and router. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Excuse me while I scream.


You're excused. Understandable in the circumstances. But, before we forget about it, I'm glad you have the laptop working now. 

For the desktop ...

Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN Settings - none of those 3 choices should be selected.

In Firefox: Tools - Options... - Advanced - Network tab - Settings - "No Proxy" should be selected.

Did you have to change any of those?

What operating system?


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you! My son-in-law was here earlier and managed to get me connected on IE but Firefox was still not working. I went ahead and did both of the things you suggested. The LAN settings had "Use proxy server for your LAN" checked and under that "bypass proxy server for local address". I went ahead and unchecked them.

In Firefox "Manual proxy configuration" was checked. I selected "No Proxy" and now that works as well.

If everything is still ok in the morning I will come back and mark this saga as "solved". 
My OS is Windows XP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's hoping that problem was just some glitch. If the proxies come back it almost definitely means that you are infected with malware.


----------



## igiveup (Apr 24, 2006)

Everything is looking good so I'm going to mark this one 'solved'. Thank you to the wonderful volunteers here who help me avoid mutiny at my house due to lack of computer time.


----------

